# Distinguish male and female ？



## XIAOXIA (Jul 5, 2021)

对我来说太难了，直到现在我都分不清他们的性别，因为我家后院不愿意养鸡，我哭了。。. 天才们这些小可爱是公鸡还是母鸡...
请帮忙🙏，谢谢！


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think 3 is almost certainly a boy, the first one I want to say boy too, but I’m not sure. Number two is a mystery to me, hopefully someone else can see something I don’t. Good luck!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

All birds pictured are male.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're in Canada, why did you post in Chinese?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If all are the same age, all cockerels.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definitely all cockerels all have saddle feathers.. NO WAY they are hens, How old are they?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are any crowing?


----------

